# Kronbauer Guitars



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just found this guy from BC.

http://www.kronbauerguitars.com/main.html

I seen nothing but praise so far on the internet. Make a very beautiful instrument.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like top notch materials and workmanship there. Really nice website as well.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

very nice and the pricing isn't outrageous.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Trevor is getting lots of good press on some of the other Forums.

In the same vein, you may want to have a look at Thomsley Guitars, built by ex-Larrivee Custom Shop builder Heath Thomsley Hales. 

You can have a look at my Thomsley here.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Kronbauer Makes Decent Guitars*

I've played a couple of these instruments. Reasonable value, good quality.
We are living in a golden age of luthierie. I believe that Canada may have a higher number of world class luthiers per capita than anywhere in the world.
There are several world class builders here in the Calgary area. It's pretty neat.
Frankly, I don't see a reason to purchase a factory made guitar anymore.

- But that's just me.


----------



## Sari (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a small size Kronie and am awaiting a Mini Jumbo Cutaway on the 15th of January.

The small size Kronbauer is one of the best sounding guitars I have ever played, and I have played many in my 35 years as a full time musician. I always end up using the tracks I record with the Kronbauer as my main tracks whenever i am mixing ( I compose for film and TV ).

Just great workmanship.


----------



## btdvox (Jan 1, 2007)

I myself Owned a Kronbauer- Trevor is the best person to deal with. And his guitars are nothing less than praise worthy. 










I have sound clips if wanted!


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't forget his mentor, Ted Thompson:










Thompson T2, T1, T2c


----------

